# 12v hairdryers and amps and watts and time



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just to prove to new members it's OK to ask daft questions here goes - 

How long could I run a 12 v hairdryer? The advert says it's 13 amps per hour. 

I know they are not very powerful, but it is the last thing I need before we do the no hookup bit. And yes I do need it, but I don't want to end up with a flat battery. 

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Unfortunately 13A per hour is difficult to interpret.

They could have meant that it draws 13A all the time it is on ie it is 12Vx13A=156W but that isn't much to dry hair with.

Or it could have assumed that drying hair takes say 10 minutes (or some other figure) and it uses 13Ah which would mean it draws 60/10 x 13Ah = 78A and 78A x 12V = 936W which is ok for drying your hair with but you need thick cables. But you could say it takes 5 minutes or 20 minutes so the figure quoted becomes meaningless to work out whether it will dry your hair.

So what I am saying 13A per hour means nothing to me but I have seen 12V180W hairdryers that draw 15A all the time its on.

Regards Frank


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Frank - somehow knew you would reply. I have just enlarged the picture of the appliance and it says 12v 180w. Does this help?

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sue

OK at 180W it will draw about 15A. So run it for an hour and it would draw 15Ah how big is your battery how wet is your hair how much hair and what is your 12V socket fused at? Put another way how big is your hairdryer at home 800W 1000W 1200W or 1500W and how long does it take then? aThen for a rough guess divide what its watts are by 180 and multiply by how long it takes you now.

Frank


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

this is better than being in a chat room  

Many thanks again Frank.

Just off to get my calculator ......

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hairdryer*

Hi Sue

I am not expert - although I do work in a salon LOL LOL

I think it would take ages to dry hair with 180 watts. Maybe a higher wattage one with a bigger inverter would be better, or do what I do. Turn the heating to high and stand under a fan for a few minutes!

Russell


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Sue,
I bought a small 12v hairdryer from Towsure. It wouldn't run thro' the 12v socket - kept blowing the fuse. So we now carry a small separate battery (behind the drivers' seat) which I hook up to direct by means of crocodile clips. It kept me going for 12 days in France (Only short hair tho!) You could always hook up to the main leisure batteries if it runs flat - us women have our priorities :lol:

Julie


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Russell - nice to get advice from the professionals :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks Julie - think I will go back to the drawing board or at least to the hot air outlet as advised by Russell. We go for 6 - 7 weeks so will need quite a big battery. Hair wash every day. As you say us women have our priorities.

Sue


----------



## 100826 (Sep 3, 2006)

This might seem a bit radical but if you are going away for 6 to 7 weeks why not have yor air cut to a style that doesn't need drying with a dryer. If you are not going to see anyone you know for that time it will have grown in 7 weks (and who knows, this might just be the opportunity to try a style you have often wondered about)

Or am I being a typical bloke?


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

I bought a 12 volt dryer for the OH as the one she had got was useless. Guess what? So is the new one.
You can dry your hair better by just running round the van or sticking your head in the oven!!!!!!


----------

